# Zach Woolridge commits to Princeton



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Zach Woolridge commits to Princeton*

Wing Will Play in Ivy League (1-6-04).
http://scout.theinsiders.com/a.z?s=75&p=9&c=2&cid=220451

TheInsiders.com profile.
http://scout.theinsiders.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&c=1&nid=1108555

Rivals.com profile.
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?Sport=2&pr_key=11868

CollegeSports.com profile.
http://interact.fansonly.com/recrui...cfm?recruit_id=118&sport=basketball&dbyear=03

_Son of Orlando Woolridge, former NBA player._


----------

